# Solving the Gigaminx in 30 minutes!



## Multicubing (Feb 20, 2021)

In this video I solve the Gigaminx. This is one of my favorite Rubik's Cubes--mostly because of its size, but also because of its simplicity. If you know how to solve the 5x5x5 and the Megaminx, the Gigaminx will be no problem whatsoever!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 20, 2021)

One thing that I’ve always been curious about with the gigaminx: is it possible to get parity?


----------



## Multicubing (Feb 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> One thing that I’ve always been curious about with the gigaminx: is it possible to get parity?



I'm not saying it's impossible, but I personally have never had a problem with parity with the Gigaminx. I find it a lot like the 5x5x5 in the fact that if you plan ahead and do it right, everything falls together just fine. I did not need to learn any new algorithms for the Gigaminx.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 20, 2021)

Nice solve,

have you tried the Gigaminx blindfolded?


----------



## Multicubing (Feb 20, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Nice solve,
> 
> have you tried the Gigaminx blindfolded?


Blindfolded!?!? I have not yet attempted even the 3x3x3 blindfolded. But that would be something!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> One thing that I’ve always been curious about with the gigaminx: is it possible to get parity?


Just like all odd numbered big cubes you can get the edge pairing parity on gigaminx but not 4x4 parities or anything else unique. It’s a fun puzzle!


----------



## Jacck (Feb 20, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Just like all odd numbered big cubes you can get the edge pairing parity on gigaminx but not 4x4 parities or anything else unique. It’s a fun puzzle!


What do you mean with "edge pairing parity"? What alg would it be?

In my opinion there cannot be any kind of parity on a Gigaminx (or other sizes), because with all single turns you get 5 pieces moved, so you have a 5-cycle, that can be solved "normally" (with two 3-cycles). The paritys on cubes like a 4x4x4 are there because you move 4 corners with a single faceturn or 4 edges (better say wings) with a single innerslice-turn. And a 4-cycle you cannot solve "normally".

EDIT: forget what I wrote about the corners, that was "short-thinking". The PLL-parity on cubes don't need a single turn: because it has two pairs of cubies swapped, it can be solved "normally" by two 3-cycles. I was too much thinking about center-safe that moment, sorry.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 20, 2021)

Jacck said:


> What do you mean with "edge parity


----------



## Jacck (Feb 20, 2021)

Yes, that's the edge-parity or better: wings-parity on a 5x5. But this cannot happen on a Gigaminx.


----------



## Multicubing (Feb 21, 2021)

Jacck said:


> Yes, that's the edge-parity or better: wings-parity on a 5x5. But this cannot happen on a Gigaminx.



I have to disagree with you on this one. Just like the 5x5x5 pic shown above, it is possible to obtain a similar result on the Gigaminx. BUT it is not an issue. An algorithm is not required to fix it...Just a little rearranging. (Sure, an algorithm would probably make it easier, but it is not necessary--and if you're careful, you'll never see this on the Gigaminx)


----------



## Scollier (Feb 21, 2021)

I was interested in getting a gigaminx, but I was always worried that it would pop or grind, turning terribly. Do you have any of those problems with your brand of cube (the shengshou I believe you said).


----------



## Multicubing (Feb 21, 2021)

Scollier said:


> I was interested in getting a gigaminx, but I was always worried that it would pop or grind, turning terribly. Do you have any of those problems with your brand of cube (the shengshou I believe you said).



Yes, I have a shengshou. Every layer turns amazingly well. I have never had a problem with it falling apart or even threatening to fall apart. It is very solidly built and turns smoothly. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Multicubing (Feb 21, 2021)

Multicubing said:


> I have to disagree with you on this one. Just like the 5x5x5 pic shown above, it is possible to obtain a similar result on the Gigaminx. BUT it is not an issue. An algorithm is not required to fix it...Just a little rearranging. (Sure, an algorithm would probably make it easier, but it is not necessary--and if you're careful, you'll never see this on the Gigaminx)



I take back what I said. I was curious, so I experimented with parity issues and the Gigaminx. You can see my findings in the video below. Parity is NOT possible with the Gigaminx.


----------



## Jacck (Feb 21, 2021)

Multicubing said:


> Yes, I have a shengshou. Every layer turns amazingly well. I have never had a problem with it falling apart or even threatening to fall apart. It is very solidly built and turns smoothly. I highly recommend it.


I had one of these Cube4U-Gigaminx, which was really bad. Then I saw an unboxing of an shengshou-Gigaminx by a german female cuber and: she was that delighted, she couldn't really breathe! So I bought one and it is really, really nice. The Kilominx 4x4 is the same, the normal Kilominx is even something, your hands will love to turn. OK, that was five years ago, but I don't think, that Shengshou has changed something. (By the way: the Shengshou Megaminx wasn't very good.)


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Feb 21, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Just like all odd numbered big cubes you can get the edge pairing parity on gigaminx but not 4x4 parities or anything else unique. It’s a fun puzzle!


I was wrong in my post.



Jacck said:


> In my opinion there cannot be any kind of parity on a Gigaminx (or other sizes), because with all single turns you get 5 pieces moved, so you have a 5-cycle, that can be solved "normally" (with two 3-cycles). The paritys on cubes like a 4x4x4 are there because you move 4 corners with a single faceturn or 4 edges with a single innerslice-turn. And a 4-cycle you cannot solve "normally".


You are right. I spoke too soon, when I’ve encountered the wing pieces to be flipped it always occurs on an even number of wings at once. So yes this occurrence isn’t a parity but just pieces in the wings that need swapped.



Scollier said:


> I was interested in getting a gigaminx, but I was always worried that it would pop or grind, turning terribly. Do you have any of those problems with your brand of cube (the shengshou I believe you said).


I have the Shengshou also and I think it is a great puzzle. I've heard lots of bad commentary on the other brands and while the Shengshou doesn't perform like a flagship speedcube its still a very high quality puzzle.


----------



## Multicubing (Dec 29, 2021)

It has been a while since posting on this thread, but recently someone asked me for an algorithm for the "non-parity" issue (as I now call it) for the Gigaminx. I don't consider it parity, but others may. I guess it's a matter of interpretation. Anyway, I put together an algorithm for one "non-parity" issue with the Gigaminx, per request. I hope this helps someone!!


----------



## Jacck (Dec 29, 2021)

I would do it like that (more logical, maybe easier to learn and leaves the rest solved):
F2 // bring front midge down 
Lw’ Rw F2’ Lw Rw’ U Lw’ Rw F2 Lw Rw’ // exchange three midges (normally with an U' at the end, but backwards you start with an U so it can be cancelled)
RD’ LD’ // "flip" one midge
Lw’ Rw F2 Lw Rw’ U’ Lw’ Rw F2’ Lw Rw’ // undo exchange of three midges from the other side
LD RD // undo "flip"
F2’ // bring front midge up again

With the exchange-alg you can also solve the T-centers, just take f's instead of the F's.


----------

